# heater cable problems



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok i was replaceing the blower motor relay on my car( just went bad this year after 40 plus years of service) and i made the ole mistake of pushing something out the way instead of takeing it loose and the palstic end on the heater cable poped, well i orderd a new one from opgi but they sent me the one for a/c cars not a non a/c car, befor i open it is this cable the same for both a/c and none a/c cars? its the warmer cable and its a 1966 tempest, the other parts books list it beign diffrent for a/c and non a/c cars but opgi dont so whats the deal?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The AC cable will not work. Too short, I believe. Try another vendor if you have to.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok thanks im going to send it back and buy one from ames pontiac and hope there not out of stock right now=/


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

hmmmm from what I see on the opgi site is that the heater cable part# g240218 has all of the cables for the heater/ac controls. Also, Ames doesn't sell the heater cable.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think Ames only sells them as a set of 3.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> I think Ames only sells them as a set of 3.


That was true then and it still is now.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the relay is on the engine side and the cables are inside. They are on opposite sides of the firewall, so how is that possible?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

a hole?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

The Relay I changed was the blower motor relay ontop of the heater box under the dash


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry my bad, resistor not relay


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have a cable if needed , send email info. thanks


----------

